# 2011 NP FFL Roster



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*
2011 Non Paid FFL Roster

Atilak








Shogun Rua
Cristiane Santos
Rafael Cavalcante
Evangelista Santos

BrFighter07








Evan Dunham
Daniel Cormier
Jim Miller
Cole Konrad

dario03








Takeshi Inoue
Gray Maynard
Robbie Lawler
Josh Barnett

enceledus








Cain Velasquez
Demian Maia
Lyoto Machida
Joseph Benavidez

guam68








Gegard Mousasi
Dan Henderson
Tyron Woodley
Alexander Gustafsson

guy incognito








Eddie Alvarez
Rashad Evans
Roy Nelson
Rory MacDonald

Hawndo








Jose Aldo
Urijah Faber
Shinya Aoki
Ben Henderson

jbritt








Nick Diaz
Gilbert Melendez
Vitor Belfort
Josh Koscheck

Life B Ez








Anderson Silva
BJ Penn
Jon Fitch
Tatsuya Kawajiri

Rastaman








Dominick Cruz
Frankie Edgar
Jake Shields
Brock Lesnar

Sideways222








Georges St. Pierre
Chael Sonnen
Carlos Condit
Norifumi Yamamoto

SM33








Maiquel Falcao
Paul Daley
Thiago Alves
John Makdessi

Stealthsolja








Jon Jones
George Sotiropoulos
Rich Franklin
Anthony Pettis

Syxx Paq
Junior Dos Santos
Michael Bisping
Rampage Jackson
Martin Kampmann








Toroian








Alistair Overeem
Fedor Emelianenko
Shane Carwin
Chris Leben

Toxic








Jay Heirion 
Marloes Coenen 
Clay Guida
Hiroyuki Takaya

*​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Would be a tighter looking roster if all the guys had better avy's. If you get one let me know and I'll edit it on unless I just notice on my own there.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Isn't Life B Ez a paid member now?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Would be a tighter looking roster if all the guys had better avy's. If you get one let me know and I'll edit it on unless I just notice on my own there.


True

And Life B Ez changed his lol. Hard to take it seriously.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Isn't Life B Ez a paid member now?


He was a non paid member when he signed up and when the draft started 

Of course we let him stay in the league he signed up for since the VIP league started at the same time and it was too late to join it once he was made gold. Penalizing people for going gold would be a bizarro mod move.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> He was a non paid member when he signed up and when the draft started
> 
> Of course we let him stay in the league he signed up for since the VIP league started at the same time and it was too late to join it once he was made gold. Penalizing people for going gold would be a bizarro mod move.


I say perma-ban. :thumb02:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Got an avy now guys :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And it's on the roster! Hawndo is a good man, and thurrah. Anybody can do an avy, not a sig, but avy's are an easy way to show us forum people what your favorite fighter, movie, tv show, sport, or you know, what have you, just like that. Mine is the movie route, same one I paraphrased about Hawndo. :laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I say perma-ban. :thumb02:


Hahahaha


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> And it's on the roster! Hawndo is a good man, and thurrah. Anybody can do an avy, not a sig, but avy's are an easy way to show us forum people what your favorite fighter, movie, tv show, sport, or you know, what have you, just like that. *Mine is the movie route, same one I paraphrased about Hawndo.* :laugh:


The Big lebowski, what a film


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I say perma-ban. :thumb02:


Sounds like someone wants the best team put out......I'm actually gold now because of last years.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Would be a tighter looking roster if all the guys had better avy's. If you get one let me know and I'll edit it on unless I just notice on my own there.


Ok, ok, I can take a hint. Avy added.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well with dario stepping up it looks like everybody has an avy, but some are :confused02: me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Team Toxic Challenge (NP) 
has been revealed. 

Jay Heirion 
Marloes Coenen 
Jorge Santiago
Hiroyuki Takaya


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The way Hierion is going to take it those guys in Bellator, he'll get plenty wins! He starts in early March, and with luck a title shot before the year is out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> The way Hierion is going to take it those guys in Bellator, he'll get plenty wins! He starts in early March, and with luck a title shot before the year is out.


That is what I am banking on.


----------



## JESSIE_Desch (Dec 9, 2010)

That's a nice way!!


----------

